# Roccat Horde Aimo Helligkeit wie einstellen? (Roccat Swarm)



## sirbenni1993 (27. April 2018)

Huhu,

Bin seit 1 Stunde stolzer besitzer der Roccat Horde Aimo Tastatur, und der Kone Aimo Maus. Meine Frage steht oben. Ich finde die Einstellung dafür nicht. Und Google sagt auch nichts. 

Danke im Vorraus. 


LG 

sirbenni1993


----------



## Desrupt0r (27. April 2018)

Hat auf jeden Fall irgendwas mit dem Tuning Rad zu tun. Vielleicht kann man das Rad reindrücken und dann werden die Einstellungen geändert, anschließend drehen um die Einstellungsmöglichkeit abzuändern? Hab selber leider keine, ist nur meine Vermutung.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (27. April 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Hat auf jeden Fall irgendwas mit dem Tuning Rad zu tun. Vielleicht kann man das Rad reindrücken und dann werden die Einstellungen geändert, anschließend drehen um die Einstellungsmöglichkeit abzuändern? Hab selber leider keine, ist nur meine Vermutung.



Ja, habe ich versucht, man kann das Rad nicht reindrücken. Da ist zwar eine Sonne abgebildet, habe gedrückt, und gedreht, keine änderung. Danke trotzdem. :


----------



## Desrupt0r (27. April 2018)

Ein besonderes Highlight der Roccat Horde Aimo stellt allerdings das konfigurierbare Tuning-Rad an der rechten Oberseite der Tastatur dar: Das stufenweise verstellbare Rad lässt sich um 360 Grad drehen und individuell anpassen. Betätigt der Nutzer eine der Zusatztasten, die sich neben dem Rad befinden, weist er ihm eine spezifische Funktion zu. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (27. April 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ein besonderes Highlight der Roccat Horde Aimo stellt allerdings das konfigurierbare Tuning-Rad an der rechten Oberseite der Tastatur dar: Das stufenweise verstellbare Rad lässt sich um 360 Grad drehen und individuell anpassen. Betätigt der Nutzer eine der Zusatztasten, die sich neben dem Rad befinden, weist er ihm eine spezifische Funktion zu. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.



Ja, perfekt. Vielen Dank. Man sollte doch die Bedienungsanleitung lesen.  Danke


----------



## Desrupt0r (27. April 2018)

sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> Ja, perfekt. Vielen Dank. Man sollte doch die Bedienungsanleitung lesen.  Danke



Bitteschön!  Naja, Google tuts auch


----------

